# eggs [email protected]



## shasha (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi!
I am pretty new here. I am waiting to have my very 1st appt on the 11th of sept at lister for eggs share. I had ICSI (1st try) done this year at Hammersmith but m/c. I am a bit worried that I wont be accepted, (I am a natural born worrier!). Just wanted to know if anybody will be doing the same thing around that time. I am scared of not being pregnant again. I can't stop thinking that this may have been the only time the procedure would have worked. Anyway, I will try otherwise I will regret it all my life. 
As for matching me, that will be another issue as I do have mixed background. Lets home there is a look alike needing eggs!!! 
Anyway tha's me, hope to hear from someone, ANYONE, sooooon.shasha


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

shasha
hi there..i'm not at lister but like you just starting on the eggshare route and wanted to say hi.

i'm at the londons women clinic cardiff. i have had my consultation and counselling and will have my blood tests next week. like you i worried if i would be accepted (especially as i have ulcerative colitis - bowel disease) but i was as long as the bloods come back okay - so won't know for certain for a little while. The clinic hope we will get the tx done before christmas....

i'm not sure about the matching thing as i'm white/brown hair - but there is bound to be someone waiting for a mixed race donor...lucky them when you're accepted!

i know the m/c fears - i have had 3, but for me i have to keep going as i so dearly would love our own baby - stay positive and believe it will work sometime. 

nichola.x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,
Im at the Lister as well, and am an egg sharer, though I am awaiting FET...  best of luck for your appointment, and no they won't not accept you because of your m/c... 
You will also I'd immagine have no problems being matched!  their waiting list is about 2 years for people wanting eggs, and I'm sure there will be lots of people wanting mixed background doners, so again really nothing to be worried about...
have you started getting your blood tests sorted out?? it always saves time if you can get your Dr to do some first before your appointment as you will need your HIV etc ones done twice, (3 months apart)..
best of luck, please feel free to ask any other questions, there are a few of us on here from the Lister.  (your also find a Lister thread under the ICSI section)..
Helen xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, 

Im at lister too, and I stand out like a sore thumb as I am 5'10 with red hair, so if they can match me (which they say they can!) they will have no problems matching you.
I also have a m/c so they wont turn you away because of that.

I second the part about getting some bloods done before your app, as it will save you time once you are accepted. We had our first HIV test done in July, so now we are just waiting around as we cant start too soon before the 2nd is due on the 20th October. Will be starting pill on next af cycle, for 3 weeks and then onto nasal spray which will coincide with the hiv test.

Good luck hun, welcome to the board!
x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Sacha, I too am at Lister. Had 1st appt last thurs and was sent away with px for pill & all my drugs. Like Kate we cant start til Oct as thats when 2nd HIV test is so I do recommend getting as many bloods out of the way as poss(especially CF & chromosomal as these take ages to come back). 
I too am a born worrier & was  so scared of not being accepeted but as long as your healthy there shouldnt be a problem. 
Lister has one of the largest e/s programmes so just because you have a mixed background this shouldnt be too much problem.
Good luck, let us know how it goes hun
xxx


----------



## shasha (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Ladies!
Thanks for the advice. I think i left it too late for the HIV/Aids test. When I called them, they say they would be carrying it out and so waited for the appt. But as their was a cost for my partner, he had his done sooner. I will wait and see what they say. Hopefully it would be plain sailing. I am fine with egg sharing as I considered donating in the future when I have my bundle of joy, but hubby is finding it a bit hard. He feels he has let me down. Any suggestions what the best things I should say to him to make him feel better? I have tried explaining that we are helping another couple but he still feels low about it. Thanks you for all your time and will keep you up to date with whats happening. tata


----------

